# Furry hierarchy?



## Bloopy (Mar 31, 2010)

Okay so everyone and their grammaw has seen that ancient geek hierarchy chart, but is there like a hierarchy chart specifically for different patheticness levels of furries? If not, anime fans have one, WE SHOULD HAVE ONE TOO. I think closet fans/people who only look at clean art would be at the top and babyfurs that actually for real shit in their pants at the bottom.


----------



## Bandit Braith (Mar 31, 2010)

uhm.....I thougt you meant hierchy by species xD


uhm........

I wouldn't say age/consistancy/time spent in the fandom constitutes a higher rank in any way....


I'd say.....I have no clue


----------



## Riley (Mar 31, 2010)

I don't think this fandom would line up evenly in a nice chart.  It would end up looking like a horrible tangle of lines, scribbles, and notes of exceptions that somehow end up shaped like a dog cock.


----------



## Charrio (Mar 31, 2010)

Porn in the lead!


----------



## Bloopy (Mar 31, 2010)

Riley Bladepaw said:


> I don't think this fandom would line up evenly in a nice chart.  It would end up looking like a horrible tangle of lines, scribbles, and notes of exceptions that somehow end up shaped like a dog cock.


 YAY DOG COCKS!!!! I kinda want to make a chart myself but I don't think I really know enough about the fandom to properly encompass all of its horrors. ;_;


----------



## Riyeko (Mar 31, 2010)

Well ive seen some personal footage of furmeets and cons n whatnot.. and i believe that the carnivorous furries see themselves "higher on the food chain" than say, someone thats a deer or a rat furry.

*shrug*


Imo, its all bullshit anyway.. underneath the fursuit and the bravado, is just another human being.
If I ever went to a con/furmeet and saw "posturing" just because of someones affiliation with a "lower on the food chain species of animal" I would walk up to them and scream "quit being fags!" and walk off.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 31, 2010)

Humans on top.

As always.


----------



## Willow (Mar 31, 2010)

I'm at the bottom...*sits in corner*


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 31, 2010)

Furry Hierarchy in Descending Order:
-Older furs who have been at it for a while, but have very successful lives elsewhere (Uncle Kage, 2 the Ranting Gryphon)
-Well-known artists/porn gods that everyone knows (Blotch, Zaush, Wookiee). Organizers of conventions and longtime website admins might also fit in here.
-Adult furs that contribute some original things to the fandom (like art), but mostly just like being here (Most of us fall into this category, including myself)
-Younger furs that mostly draw fanart of characters from things like Sonic and Star Fox. Almost always harmless, but can _occasionally_ be a wee bit annoying. 
-Furs that don't contribute much at all to the fandom and mostly just take up space. These guys are mostly in it because of one or two things they see here that they like, such as fanart.
-Particularly socially awkward furs that sit on their obese asses growing neck-stubble rubbing their dicks raw while looking at fetish/cub porn. (H&K might call them "Fat spergy retards"). Hardcore lifestylers also go here.
-The REAL sickos that are pretty much every negative stereotype of furs given human form. This is where you find the dogfuckers and child molesters.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 31, 2010)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Furry Hierarchy in Descending Order:
> -Older furs who have been at it for a while, but have very successful lives elsewhere (Uncle Kage, 2 the Ranting Gryphon)
> -Well-known artists/porn gods that everyone knows (Blotch, Zaush, Wookiee). Organizers of conventions and longtime website admins might also fit in here.
> -Adult furs that contribute some original things to the fandom (like art), but mostly just like being here (Most of us fall into this category, including myself)
> ...



Do I count as the 3rd one from the top or the one above fat spergy retards? (also I lol'd at that :V)


----------



## TashkentFox (Mar 31, 2010)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Adult furs that contribute some original things to the fandom (like art), but mostly just like being here (Most of us fall into this category, including myself)



Me too, though being a very weird British male I barely count as adult.


----------



## Willow (Mar 31, 2010)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Furry Hierarchy in Descending Order:
> -Older furs who have been at it for a while, but have very successful lives elsewhere (Uncle Kage, 2 the Ranting Gryphon)
> -Well-known artists/porn gods that everyone knows (Blotch, Zaush, Wookiee). Organizers of conventions and longtime website admins might also fit in here.
> -Adult furs that contribute some original things to the fandom (like art), but mostly just like being here (Most of us fall into this category, including myself)
> ...


...where do I fit? :/
I don't draw anthro fan art that often....and I'm not just here for fan art...


----------



## furatail (Mar 31, 2010)

zoophiles would probably be at the bottom. Successful artists at the top.


----------



## CombatRaccoon (Mar 31, 2010)

Bloopy said:


> YAY DOG COCKS!!!! I kinda want to make a chart myself but I don't think I really know enough about the fandom to properly encompass all of its horrors. ;_;



....the horror.... THE HORROR!!


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Mar 31, 2010)

I'm fourth then ^^

I always have anthro comissions.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 31, 2010)

Third place then.

I just thought of something, fursuiters do serve a purpose in the fandom, they're more seen by the public and serve as a buffer from the public seeing the sick stuff in the fandom, without them the public would go "OH MY GOD WHAT THE HELL ARE YOU DOING TO THAT DOG?!!" :V


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 31, 2010)

I'm at the top.

worship me.


----------



## Tabasco (Mar 31, 2010)

Otters at the top, yo.


----------



## Willow (Mar 31, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Otters at the top, yo.


I'm not even on the list...


----------



## Tabasco (Mar 31, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I'm not even on the list...



Shut up and fetch me some clams, peon.


----------



## Willow (Mar 31, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Shut up and fetch me some clams, peon.


;^;
yes....


----------



## Ilayas (Mar 31, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Humans on top.
> 
> As always.



Hum kinky


----------



## 8-bit (Mar 31, 2010)

I'm number 4 from the bottom. And I'm here for the lols.


----------



## Riyeko (Mar 31, 2010)

Isnt cub porn the same as child porn??

You should stick those idiots into the same as the bottom level..


----------



## Atrak (Mar 31, 2010)

Ilayas said:


> Hum kinky



You know you like it.



BlueberriHusky said:


> Otters at the top, yo.



Too late, I called it >:V .

You can be on top when you're on my belly smashing clams on your belly.


----------



## Willow (Mar 31, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Too late, I called it >:V .
> 
> You can be on top when you're on my belly smashing clams on your belly.


(lolwhut)

You guuuysss, everyone knows that wolfies like me are on the top :3
*wags tail*


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 31, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> You know you like it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*beaches self on top of everyone*


----------



## Tabasco (Mar 31, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> *beaches self on top of everyone*



Oh yeah, this is what I call a murrpile--

OH SHIT SHARK.


----------



## Tycho (Mar 31, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> (lolwhut)
> 
> You guuuysss, everyone knows that wolfies like me are on the top :3
> *wags tail*



Of the overused species list, maybe :V



BlueberriHusky said:


> Oh yeah, this is what I call a murrpile--
> 
> OH SHIT SHARK.



HE'S A SHAAAARRRRK

HE'S A SHAAAARRRRK

hmmhmmhmmhmmhmmhmm

HE'S A SHAAAARRRRK


----------



## Atrak (Mar 31, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> (lolwhut)
> 
> You guuuysss, everyone knows that wolfies like me are on the top :3
> *wags tail*



Go sit in the corner. Now.

*}:V *


----------



## Willow (Mar 31, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Go sit in the corner. Now.
> 
> *}:V *


._.
yes....*sits in corner*


----------



## Atrak (Mar 31, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> ._.
> yes....*sits in corner*



*tosses treat*

Good kitteh.


----------



## Riley (Mar 31, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Otters at the top, yo.



I agree with this statement.  Maybe we can stand on top of each other, make the otter version of Voltron or something.


----------



## Willow (Mar 31, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> *tosses treat*
> 
> Good kitteh.


*noms treat*


----------



## Good Guy (Mar 31, 2010)

_*Dragons*_ are on top.


Everyone else is meh.


8)


----------



## Ives The Raccoon (Mar 31, 2010)

I think it would be pointless to even think about having any sort of official furry hierarchy.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 31, 2010)

Riley Bladepaw said:


> I agree with this statement.  Maybe we can stand on top of each other, make the otter version of Voltron or something.



It'd take a lot of you just to match my height.



Good Guy said:


> _*Dragons*_ are on top.
> 
> 
> Everyone else is meh.
> ...



*clips wings and laughs as he plummets to the ground*

Now you're on the bottom.


----------



## Tabasco (Mar 31, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> It'd take a lot of you just to match my height.



Unlike Tycho.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 31, 2010)

Cody The Raccoon said:


> I think it would be pointless to even think about having any sort of official furry hierarchy.



If it's species-related, then this. Everyone would change their species to the highest hierarchy, except for people like me. I'd keep mine what it is.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 31, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Unlike Tycho.



Pumas aren't native to America. If he's in America, he's in a zoo, which lowers his standing quite a bit.


----------



## Tabasco (Mar 31, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Pumas aren't native to America. If he's in America, he's in a zoo, which lowers his standing quite a bit.



Brb throwing peanuts at Tycho


----------



## Atrak (Mar 31, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Brb throwing peanuts at Tycho



What?

Why not clams? :V


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 31, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> *clips wings and laughs as he plummets to the ground*
> 
> Now you're on the bottom.


*the dragon splashes in the water*
Male?
Y/N
Oh joy food!


----------



## Tabasco (Mar 31, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> What?
> 
> Why not clams? :V



He made fun of my height. He gets peanuts. Salty, salty nuts, everywhere. >8|


----------



## Atrak (Mar 31, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> *the dragon splashes in the water*
> Male?
> Y/N
> Oh joy food!



Has a shark fetish?

Y/N

SWIM, CANNON, SWIM!!


----------



## Atrak (Mar 31, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> He made fun of my height. He gets peanuts. Salty, salty nuts, everywhere. >8|



Clams hurt more.

Plus, if you empty them first and just throw the shells, he won't have anything to eat.


----------



## Tabasco (Mar 31, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Clams hurt more.
> 
> Plus, if you empty them first and just throw the shells, he won't have anything to eat.



This is true. He's a furry, he probably likes salty nuts.

Brb getting dynamite to stuff clamshells with


----------



## Atrak (Mar 31, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> This is true. He's a furry, he probably likes salty nuts.
> 
> Brb getting dynamite to stuff clamshells with



I suggest C4. 

It's somewhat stronger.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Mar 31, 2010)

We already have a hierarchy in the furry fandom.

If you have a lot of fans it puts you on top. Artists who have the most fans tend to get the most attention and art whores who commish the most art also tend to be on the top.

Fursuiters who manage to either be like name brand, or people who buy from those makers also tend to be on the top. It got rather annoying at first but now I just ignore it.

If peeps want to be like stupid high school students and buy into the whole popularity thing? What difference does it make to me? I never got it in middle school, or high school, and I"m about to start now.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 31, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Has a shark fetish?
> 
> Y/N
> 
> SWIM, CANNON, SWIM!!


He's in water and megolodon's are larger so I'd ram his chest and eat his heart killing him.


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 31, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> *the dragon splashes in the water*
> Male?
> Y/N
> Oh joy food!


 
Can I watch you eat him? :3


----------



## entropicage (Mar 31, 2010)

Well... I can't draw. I just appreciate the aesthetic, without porn.

I'm an oddball.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 31, 2010)

I am at the top because I am more awesome than you guys :V


----------



## Trpdwarf (Mar 31, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I am at the top because I am more awesome than you guys :V



Not for long.

"Trpdwarf initiates fox population culling sequence."


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 31, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> Not for long.
> 
> "Trpdwarf initiates fox population culling sequence."


You gotta admit he is cooler.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Mar 31, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> You gotta admit he is cooler.



That's the problem. Being so cool means he'll attract a lot of attention from the vixens. That turns into a bigger population problem.

Cull the foxes! Save the fandom! Release the hounds!


----------



## Mentova (Mar 31, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> Not for long.
> 
> "Trpdwarf initiates fox population culling sequence."


But I always liked you why would you do this =[


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 31, 2010)

we dont have one, but we have groups

now excuse me the "Lower bracket of fur popularity, but fucking glad they arent popular" group is having a party


----------



## Trpdwarf (Mar 31, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> But I always liked you why would you do this =[



It's called tough love.

Well, there is always option Castration if option Annihilation does not suit you.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 31, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> It's called tough love.
> 
> Well, there is always option Castration if option Annihilation does not suit you.


I don't yiff though so I won't be making moar babbies =[


----------



## Trpdwarf (Mar 31, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I don't yiff though so I won't be making moar babbies =[



How do I know you are telling the truth? I don't.

So which is it?

Annihilation

or 

Castration


----------



## Mentova (Mar 31, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> How do I know you are telling the truth? I don't.
> 
> So which is it?
> 
> ...



I guess C then since living is kinda fun :V


----------



## Trpdwarf (Mar 31, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I guess C then since living is kinda fun :V



Good boy. Now take your number, and go sit in the waiting line with the rest of your kind. The vet should be with you shortly.


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 31, 2010)

I though we still had option Bludgeoning


----------



## Mentova (Mar 31, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> Good boy. Now take your number, and go sit in the waiting line with the rest of your kind. The vet should be with you shortly.


Ok....

=[


----------



## yummynbeefy (Mar 31, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> I though we still had option Bludgeoning



i eated it


----------



## Charrio (Mar 31, 2010)

Yay, Pornz are at the top lol


----------



## Mentova (Mar 31, 2010)

Charrio said:


> Yay, Pornz are at the top lol


No.


----------



## Willow (Mar 31, 2010)

Charrio said:


> Yay, Pornz are at the top lol


Pr0nz is never at the top


----------



## Charrio (Mar 31, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Pr0nz is never at the top



Second one down lol, not too far from its lol


----------



## Mentova (Mar 31, 2010)

Charrio said:


> Second one down lol, not too far from its lol


Something about your avatar creeps me out.


----------



## Charrio (Mar 31, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Something about your avatar creeps me out.



Lol, but it caught your eye which is what it's meant to do lol


----------



## Tommy (Mar 31, 2010)

Charrio said:


> Second one down lol, not too far from its lol



Still not the top, though.


----------



## Charrio (Mar 31, 2010)

Tommy said:


> Still not the top, though.



True, i misspoke.


----------



## Bando (Mar 31, 2010)

I don't fit anywhere. I guess bacon is just too awesome for furfags. :3


----------



## Willow (Mar 31, 2010)

Where do I fit on the hierarchy D:


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 31, 2010)

Tommy said:


> Still not the top, though.


It's "inbetween"


----------



## Mentova (Mar 31, 2010)

Charrio said:


> Lol, but it caught your eye which is what it's meant to do lol


Not really, I always look at people's avatars and yours is creepy =[


----------



## Mentova (Mar 31, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Where do I fit on the hierarchy D:


I asked and never got an answer.


----------



## Bando (Mar 31, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I asked and never got an answer.



You're off somewhere in awesomeland with me :V


----------



## Charrio (Mar 31, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Not really, I always look at people's avatars and yours is creepy =[



Lol how about now?


----------



## Riley (Mar 31, 2010)

What if I'm species: helium?  Wouldn't that get to be on top?


----------



## yummynbeefy (Mar 31, 2010)

wheres the anime fan hierarchy havent been able to find it yet

also turns out on that nerd hierarchy thing were like at the bottom hahahahaha


----------



## Steel the Wolf (Mar 31, 2010)

furatail said:


> zoophiles would probably be at the bottom. Successful artists at the top.


 
I read the title of this thread and my first thought was "If the fandom had a country, Uncle Kage would probably be president."



			
				Riely Bladepaw said:
			
		

> What if I'm species: helium? Wouldn't that get to be on top?


 
Science nerd jokes FTW!


----------



## Mentova (Mar 31, 2010)

Charrio said:


> Lol how about now?


Still creepy.

And ouch. My balls. =[


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 31, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I asked and never got an answer.


 Uhh...probably third down.


----------



## Attaman (Mar 31, 2010)

Obviously, people like Paxil and Brazen fill a role akin to the Commissariat.  I think me and TwilightIV (think that's the Twilight) fill the Muppets in the Balcony job.  

Otherkin, Diaperfurs, and pretty much everyone that the stereotypical Furry would not allow themselves to be seen standing next to in public (not saying that Otherkin as a whole are unfit to be associated with) are along the bottom.  Those with enough common sense and smarts to sway the sheep of the fandom (mentally, not in Fursona), but too little intelligence to realize it's just a hobby, are pretty much along the "top" forming a "ruling" class, since they oft drag the most attention, get the most support, and so on.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 31, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Where do I fit on the hierarchy D:


 3rd from top, with HK, myself and a large portion of the fandom.


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 31, 2010)

Disreguard this, I suck cocks.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 31, 2010)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Uhh...probably third down.


Yay!

I don't contribute anything but sarcastic assholery though :V


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (Mar 31, 2010)

Until I get my scanner working, I'll remain 3rd from the top.

Once I can get artwork on here, I'll have no place on the hierarchy.
Seriously, none of those fit me. :/


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 31, 2010)

Nothing Too Interesting said:


> Until I get my scanner working, I'll remain 3rd from the top.
> 
> Once I can get artwork on here, I'll have no place on the hierarchy.
> Seriously, none of those fit me. :/


 Open interpretation. Take advantage of it.


----------



## Riyeko (Mar 31, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Pumas aren't native to America. If he's in America, he's in a zoo, which lowers his standing quite a bit.



Pumas are the same thing as a Mountain Lion.
Theyre native in the Rocky Mountains mind you.


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (Mar 31, 2010)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Open interpretation. Take advantage of it.


 
Yay.
No stereotype for me!

I'm too young to be 5th from the bottom, but too mature (*+10 ego points) to fit into 4th from the bottom.


----------



## Bloopy (Mar 31, 2010)

yummynbeefy said:


> wheres the anime fan hierarchy havent been able to find it yet
> 
> also turns out on that nerd hierarchy thing were like at the bottom hahahahaha


http://www.midaregami.net/Japan-Hierarchy.jpg  purzento dess ^0^


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 31, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Yay!
> 
> I don't contribute anything but sarcastic assholery though :V



you and me both.


TEEEAAAM VENTURE!


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Mar 31, 2010)

You know what the furry hierarchy would look like?
Us...... all being shit-scrapped.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 31, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> you and me both.
> 
> 
> TEEEAAAM VENTURE!


HELLZ YEAH!


----------



## Trpdwarf (Mar 31, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> I though we still had option Bludgeoning



There is no B option.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 31, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> There is no B option.


Why not? I think I'd rather take option B


----------



## Atrak (Mar 31, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Why not? I think I'd rather take option B



Option Bestiality.

Option Butt rape.


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (Mar 31, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Option Bestiality.
> 
> Option Butt rape.


 
Oh, that's pretty clever.
I wonder if anyone else will see it.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 31, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Option Bestiality.
> 
> Option Butt rape.


Nevermind then.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 31, 2010)

Nothing Too Interesting said:


> Oh, that's pretty clever.
> I wonder if anyone else will see it.



I really hope not everyone is a complete moron.

...

My hopes aren't very large.



Heckler & Koch said:


> Nevermind then.



What about Option Dunked in a vat of furfags?


----------



## Mentova (Mar 31, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> I really hope not everyone is a complete moron.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


I'll pass on that too.


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (Mar 31, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> What about Option Dunked in a vat of furfags?


 
*shudders*


----------



## Atrak (Mar 31, 2010)

Okay, Option Eat furry dick?


----------



## Browder (Mar 31, 2010)

These are all sounding a lot like straight up Option Atrakaj Torture.

God help you.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 31, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Okay, Option Eat furry dick?


hell no D=


----------



## Atrak (Mar 31, 2010)

Browder said:


> These are all sounding a lot like straight up Option Atrakaj Torture.
> 
> God help you.



So we got rid of Option Annihilation?

In favor of this newer, albeit a more intimidating option?



Nothing Too Interesting said:


> Why can't we just go with Option Fairly pleasant stroll down a peaceful lane



Heh heh. What sick sense of humor you have.


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (Mar 31, 2010)

Why can't we just go with Option Fairly pleasant stroll down a peaceful lane


----------



## Mentova (Mar 31, 2010)

Why do people hate foxes anyways they are my favorite animal =[


----------



## Atrak (Mar 31, 2010)

Option Fuck scotty, literally.


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (Mar 31, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Why do people hate foxes anyways they are my favorite animal =[


 
I like them.

@atrakaj: Why's that?


----------



## Atrak (Mar 31, 2010)

Nothing Too Interesting said:


> I like them.
> 
> @atrakaj: Why's that?



Because your Option  Fairly pleasant stroll down a peaceful lane

Is really a cleverly disguised Option Get ambushed by gay furries with really large dildos.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 31, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Option Fuck scotty, literally.


You have the worst ideas ever...


----------



## Atrak (Mar 31, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> You have the worst ideas ever...



I'm just listing the available options that are most uncomfortable beneficial to you.


----------



## Browder (Mar 31, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> You have the worst ideas ever...



I don't know. If it's you I'm sure he wouldn't mind.


----------



## Criminally Insane (Mar 31, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Why do people hate foxes anyways they are my favorite animal =[


I think it's nufoxes that people hate .... those filthy whores


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (Mar 31, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Because your Option Fairly pleasant stroll down a peaceful lane
> 
> Is really a cleverly disguised Option Get ambushed by gay furries with really large dildos.


 
I swear, it was only because they paid me.
Well, they do make fairly decent macaroons...


----------



## Mentova (Mar 31, 2010)

Browder said:


> I don't know. If it's you I'm sure he wouldn't mind.


I would mind.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 31, 2010)

Nothing Too Interesting said:


> I swear, it was only because they paid me.
> Well, they do make fairly decent macaroons...



For that, you get to go with Option Held down by a furfag covered in syrup.


----------



## Browder (Mar 31, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I would mind.



I don't think they care. What you want doesn't matter.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 31, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I would mind.



You had better mind me, or you'll get Option Internal combustion followed by necro-rape by Harley.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 31, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> You had better mind me, or you'll get Option Internal combustion followed by necro-rape by Harley.


I'll take that one if I have no choice. At least I'll be dead when I get brutally raped.


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (Mar 31, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> For that, you get to go with Option Held down by a furfag covered in syrup.


 
*sniff*
Well, at least it's Aunt Jemimah brand... right?


----------



## Atrak (Mar 31, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'll take that one if I have no choice. At least I'll be dead when I get brutally raped.



Physically, yes.

But we'll keep your mind and nervous system in tact.



Nothing Too Interesting said:


> *sniff*
> Well, at least it's Aunt Jemimah brand... right?



Nope, generic.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 31, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Physically, yes.
> 
> But we'll keep your mind and nervous system in tact.
> 
> ...


Then it wouldn't be necro-rape.


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (Mar 31, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Nope, generic.


 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WWaLxFIVX1s


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Mar 31, 2010)

I deserve to be Die Fuhrer.


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 31, 2010)

I'm on top and anyone who says differently gets a bullet in your skull :V


----------



## Atrak (Mar 31, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Then it wouldn't be necro-rape.



Your body is going to be cold and stiff.

You won't even be able to scream or move your eyes.

To most definitions of death, you're dead.

To Harley, you're dead.

To yourself, you wish you were dead.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 31, 2010)

Nothing Too Interesting said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WWaLxFIVX1s



I knew it was going to be a Vader no before I even clicked.



south syde dobe said:


> I'm on top and anyone who says differently gets a bullet in your skull :V



Differently.


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (Mar 31, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> I'm on top and anyone who says differently gets a bullet in your skull :V


 
What if, in place of a cerebellum, I have a delicious sponge-cake that will in no way do me harm if shot?



atrakaj said:


> I knew it was going to be a Vader no before I even clicked.


 
Your powers of clairvoyance continue to amaze me.
What color am I thinking of?


----------



## Criminally Insane (Mar 31, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Your body is going to be cold and stiff.
> 
> You won't even be able to scream or move your eyes.
> 
> ...


reminds me of my reaction to seeing Twilight   ZING!!


----------



## Mentova (Mar 31, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Your body is going to be cold and stiff.
> 
> You won't even be able to scream or move your eyes.
> 
> ...


You're one cruel mother fucker arn't you...


----------



## Atrak (Mar 31, 2010)

Criminally Insane said:


> reminds me of my reaction to seeing Twilight



You went in expecting to get turned on?



Heckler & Koch said:


> You're one cruel mother fucker arn't you...



I can be.

I'm not being really cruel yet, though.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 31, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> You went in expecting to get turned on?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SHOW ME YOUR WORST! YOU CANNOT BREAK _ME!_


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 31, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> I can be.
> 
> I'm not being really cruel yet, though.


Hey hey don't encroach on my turf.
I even steal paintballs while playing from my own team members.


----------



## Criminally Insane (Mar 31, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> You went in expecting to get turned on?


I wasn't sure what to expect. But I now have a twitch whenever I see glitter


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 31, 2010)

Nothing Too Interesting said:


> What if, in place of a cerebellum, I have a delicious sponge-cake that will in no way do me harm if shot?


 
Well then you'll be target practice, I can now have a moving target that won't die when shot *steadies the rifle* >:3



atrakaj said:


> Differently.


 
Your cool so I won't put it in your skull...but I'll get Harley to get you in the ass :3


----------



## Atrak (Mar 31, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> SHOW ME YOUR WORST! YOU CANNOT BREAK _ME!_



I'm not feeling my worst, atm. 

You can't force the worst.



CannonFodder said:


> Hey hey don't encroach on my turf.
> I even steal paintballs while playing from my own team members.



Theft?

*yawn*

I cause extreme mental discomfort.


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 31, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Theft?
> 
> *yawn*
> 
> I cause extreme mental discomfort.


 
I can make people cough up their lungs...thats always fun to see


----------



## Atrak (Mar 31, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> I can make people cough up their lungs...thats always fun to see



But rather easy to achieve.

Also, instant satisfaction < years of mental torture.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 31, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Theft?
> 
> *yawn*
> 
> I cause extreme mental discomfort.


*shoots in kneecap*
*steals wallet*
*makes out with your girlfriend*
*steals your car*
*shoots you in other kneecap*
*runs you over*


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 31, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> *shoots in kneecap*
> *steals wallet*
> *makes out with your girlfriend*
> *steals your car*
> ...


 
I want to put this in my sig but it takes too many lines :'(
Hey that sounds like something I would do but are you sure he has a girlfriend? :O


----------



## Nylak (Mar 31, 2010)

...Dude.  Not nice people in here.  D:  *backs away slowly*


----------



## Criminally Insane (Mar 31, 2010)

Nylak said:


> ...Dude.  Not nice people in here.  D:  *backs away slowly*


they may seem... abrasive but deep down they're a bunch of sweeties


----------



## Atrak (Mar 31, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> *shoots in kneecap*
> *steals wallet*
> *makes out with your girlfriend*
> *steals your car*
> ...



Heh.

Heh heh.

Heh heh heh.

Heh heh.

Heh.


My wallet has no money in it.

Not in a relationship atm.

I've been run over before. It didn't hurt.



south syde dobe said:


> I want to put this in my sig but it takes too many lines :'(
> Hey that sounds like something I would do but are you sure he has a girlfriend? :O



Not really, no.

Relationships are too much drama for my drama-filled life atm.



Nylak said:


> ...Dude.  Not nice people in here.  D:  *backs away slowly*



Who? Where?


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 31, 2010)

Nylak said:


> ...Dude. Not nice people in here. D: *backs away slowly*


 
We must prove who is on top and violence solves everything...if its not then your not applying enough :3

View attachment 9672

edit:


Criminally Insane said:


> they may seem... abrasive but deep down they're a bunch of sweeties


 
I resent that :I


----------



## Nylak (Mar 31, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Relationships are too much drama for my drama-filled life atm.


Well, that's no fun.  D:



south syde dobe said:


> We must prove who is on top and violence solves everything...if its not then your not applying enough :3


 Males.  >_>  *groan.*


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 31, 2010)

Criminally Insane said:


> they may seem... abrasive but deep down they're a bunch of sweeties


Hmm, do I have a heart?
*chests chest*


----------



## Liam (Mar 31, 2010)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Furry Hierarchy in Descending Order:
> -Older furs who have been at it for a while, but have very successful lives elsewhere (Uncle Kage, 2 the Ranting Gryphon)
> -Well-known artists/porn gods that everyone knows (Blotch, Zaush, Wookiee). Organizers of conventions and longtime website admins might also fit in here.
> -Adult furs that contribute some original things to the fandom (like art), but mostly just like being here (Most of us fall into this category, including myself)
> ...


I'd toss them down a notch or two just for the porn.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 31, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> My wallet has no money in it.
> 
> Not in a relationship atm.
> 
> I've been run over before. It didn't hurt.


It has your social security card though.
*humps your mom*
*runs over and over and over and over*
*atrakaj gets caught up in the chasis*
*keeps going*


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 31, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Well, that's no fun. D:


 
He's right though, I'm making sure I do not get in any relationship until I have lots of money and can handle a family which might not ever happen.


Nylak said:


> Males. >_> *groan.*


 
Wut? *looks innocent and gives you the puppy dog eyes*


----------



## Atrak (Mar 31, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Well, that's no fun.  D:
> 
> 
> Males.  >_>  *groan.*



Meh. I don't really care for one.


----------



## Nylak (Mar 31, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> He's right though, I'm making sure I do not get in any relationship until I have lots of money and can handle a family which might not ever happen.


 Dude, why must dudes always assume that relationships require financial backing?  The stereotype that females are high maintenance money mongering wallet-suckers is getting old.

Now, girlybois...I don't know.  >_>


----------



## Atrak (Mar 31, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> It has your social security card though.
> *humps your mom*
> *runs over and over and over and over*
> *atrakaj gets caught up in the chasis*
> *keeps going*



I don't have it in my wallet.

If you humped her, I'm sorry for you.

Awesome, a free ride.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 31, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Now, girlybois...I don't know.  >_>


You called? *murr?*


----------



## Nylak (Mar 31, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> You called? *murr?*


 ...No.  *shoos off*


----------



## Criminally Insane (Mar 31, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Now, girlybois...I don't know.  >_>


I love me some girlybois ;3


----------



## Atrak (Mar 31, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Dude, why must dudes always assume that relationships require financial backing?  The stereotype that females are high maintenance money mongering wallet-suckers is getting old.
> 
> Now, girlybois...I don't know.  >_>



I don't. 

I'd just like a car first, at least.

Also, the drama.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 31, 2010)

Nylak said:


> ...No.  *shoos off*


But I'll actually listen to how you feel and actually listen to you.


----------



## Browder (Mar 31, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Dude, why must dudes always assume that relationships require financial backing?  The stereotype that females are high maintenance money mongering wallet-suckers is getting old.
> 
> Now, girlybois...I don't know.  >_>




I hate to say this, but based off of personal experiences...


----------



## Willow (Mar 31, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Hmm, do I have a heart?
> *chests chest*


Can I has a heart?
I is a nobody D:


----------



## Atrak (Mar 31, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Can I has a heart?
> I is a nobody D:



You are a kitteh.


----------



## Browder (Mar 31, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Can I has a heart?
> I is a nobody D:



God those games are angsty, even for Disney. Nobodies would explain some of the users though...


----------



## Criminally Insane (Mar 31, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Can I has a heart?
> I is a nobody D:


You're not a nobody you're a super special awesome person who will allways have a friend in me 
*hugs*


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 31, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Can I has a heart?
> I is a nobody D:


Check ebay.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 31, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Check ebay.



Didn't you get one from a dragon earlier?


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 31, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Didn't you get one from a dragon earlier?


Oh yeah I forgot, who wants it cause it gives you -10int and I don't want it.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 31, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Oh yeah I forgot, who wants it cause it gives you -10int and I don't want it.



Hahaha, that would put most of the people here at -2 total.


----------



## RoqsWolf (Apr 1, 2010)

I'll be honest, I have no Idea what your saying :V


----------



## Nylak (Apr 1, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> But I'll actually listen to how you feel and actually listen to you.


 
True.

Why the hell don't I like girlybois again?  I mean, it would make sense.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 1, 2010)

Nylak said:


> True.
> 
> Why the hell don't I like girlybois again?  I mean, it would make sense.



They're pussies.

They cry and bitch.

You're a sub and in need of a dom.

They will not provide.


----------



## Browder (Apr 1, 2010)

Nylak said:


> True.
> 
> Why the hell don't I like girlybois again?  I mean, it would make sense.



I assume it's  because your attracted to masculinity and lesbians can be pretty damn masculine.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 1, 2010)

Browder said:


> I assume it's  because your attracted to masculinity and lesbians can be pretty damn masculine.


That's true, my sister's girlfriend could rip out your skull and bash you to death with it.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 1, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Dude, why must dudes always assume that relationships require financial backing? The stereotype that females are high maintenance money mongering wallet-suckers is getting old.
> 
> Now, girlybois...I don't know. >_>


 
Well normally they are, I've seen my sister and cousin's and many other females and they do tend to like to buy things...my sister would spend 400 dollars in less than a hour >.>

I'm not risking it and would rather wait till I'm financially secure and have time to actually worry about someone else though I dunno if I'd feel right in a relationship all together :I


----------



## Nylak (Apr 1, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> They're pussies.
> 
> They cry and bitch.
> 
> ...


 
Oh, right.  Thanks for reminding me!  ^^


----------



## jaspertjie (Apr 1, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> That's true, my sister's girlfriend could rip out your skull and bash you to death with it.



OMG that line made me lol so hard


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 1, 2010)

JesusFish said:


> I deserve to be Die Fuhrer.


 Dress as a girl and there's a chance! Otherwise you'll have to settle for _Der_ Fuhrer.


----------



## Willow (Apr 1, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> You are a kitteh.


No, I'm a wolfie



Browder said:


> God those games are angsty, even for Disney. Nobodies would explain some of the users though...


Well..it's because Square Enix was in on this too...I never exactly understood how the nobody thing worked though...


----------



## Browder (Apr 1, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Well..it's because Square Enix was in on this too...I never exactly understood how the nobody thing worked though...



Angsty for both.

And The Heartless and the Nobodies are actually both misnomers. The terms should be reversed.

Heartless=A captured heart that acts as a living manifestation of Darkness.  Has no body.

Nobody=The discarded body and soul of someone, infused with nothingness for stability. Has no heart


----------



## Willow (Apr 1, 2010)

Browder said:


> Angsty for both.
> 
> And The Heartless and the Nobodies are actually both misnomers. The terms should be reversed.
> 
> ...


Makes sense


----------



## Atrak (Apr 1, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> No, I'm a wolfie



You are a kitteh.

*>:V*


----------



## Willow (Apr 1, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> You are a kitteh.
> 
> *>:V*


Noo, I'm a little wolfie


----------



## Atrak (Apr 1, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Noo, I'm a little wolfie



No treat for you.


----------



## Willow (Apr 1, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> No treat for you.


*whimpers*


----------



## Atrak (Apr 1, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> *whimpers*



Who's a good kitteh?


----------



## Willow (Apr 1, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Who's a good kitteh?


*folds down ears*
I am...


----------



## Atrak (Apr 1, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> *folds down ears*
> I am...



*gives treat*

*pats head*

Good kitteh.


----------

